
React Native Components - erichi
https://componenta.io/
======
erichi
I'm founder of this startup. During our work as mobile developers we have
created a set of automation tools which now we suggest to mobile developers as
a service. It is not fully automated, we still do a lot of manual work, but
thanks to machine learning we are reducing this gap.

Any critics and questions are welcome!

